# Tabellen Lücke beim Verschachteln



## Peterson (1. September 2003)

hello there!

Versuche vergebens meine 2 Tabellen zu verschachteln aber am oberen Rand der Seite ist ständig eine Lücke (weißer Strich). Gut erkennbar auf folgendem link.

http://www.jaegerstueble.net/test/index.html

Merci für eine Lösung im Voraus.

Peterson


----------



## Xaicon (1. September 2003)

Der weisse Strich kommt von der folgennden Spalte:

```
<tr>
		<td width=44 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=15 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=103 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=80 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=27 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=95 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=7 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=38 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=56 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=8 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=30 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=38 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=53 height=0 nowrap></td>
		<td width=0 height=0></td>
	</tr>
```
Ich würde die table anders aufbauen, und mit iframes arbeiten. Das macht die Sache einfacher und besser.


----------



## Karl Förster (1. September 2003)

Moin,

also da die Zeilenhöhe für den unten genannten Codeausschnitt ja sowieso 0 ist, kann man den Teil ja auch ganz rausschneiden. Kann dann aber auch passieren, dass andere Teile nicht mehr hinhauen (z.B. rowspan ...)

Bei iframes kommt immer drauf an für welchen Browser das ganze sein soll. Ich persönlich nutze sie nicht.



> _Original geschrieben von Xaicon _
> *Der weisse Strich kommt von der folgennden Spalte:
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Peterson (1. September 2003)

Merci vielmals!

Habe jetzt alles geändert (die tr mit Höhe 0 rausgenommen) und es wird alles wunderbar angezeigt doch nur im IExplorer. Unter Netscape ist der strich immer noch vorhanden. Weiß vielleicht jetzt noch jemand weiter?

die seite ist jetzt aber unter http://www.jaegerstueble.net erreichbar.

Dank im voraus


----------

